# retriever or spincast



## carp_killer

so whats everyone shootin spincasts or retrievers i shoot a retriever and dont think ill ever change


----------



## big_al_09

I'm gonna buy a retriever when I get the cash. right now I don't have anything because the guy I was borrowing a reel from needed it back.


----------



## carp_killer

go with the retriever pro i bought one of those last week and its well worth the extra money imo


----------



## big_al_09

how much is it?


----------



## whisker

Retriever...less maintinance...fewer jam ups and lost arrows.


----------



## Duckslayer100

I've used a retriever for years, but recently switched to a spincast. Both have their advantages and disadvantages. Retrievers tend to be the brand of choice for most "average Joe" bowfishers, but as you start getting into more tournament shooting where quick retrieval is a necessity, than the spincast comes in to shine. Both have their place in the sport. I enjoy using my spincast for handling big fish or when I'm doing a lot of shooting. The retriever works better for small streams where I'm not shooting very far and don't need the drag for fighting a fish. Experiment a bit with both and see what you like. :beer:


----------



## weasle414

big_al_09 said:


> how much is it?


The AMS Retriever 610 is in the $80 range. Tough on the wallet with no job, but it's worth it, even if it's held on with duck tape.


----------



## carp_killer

when i had my spincast i kept forgetting to push the button lost to many arrows so i went and bought me a retriever


----------



## neb_bo

i love my retriever, i added an extra large bottle, and it holds 50 yds of 400 lb fast flight perfectly. one thing about a spincast, you can spool up 150, or 200lb fast flight, and have less string drag, which does become an issue with my slow recurve.


----------



## whisker

TIP,...
Anybody wants to bump up line capacity,... a plastic salad dressing bottle (the flat kind) will screw right on the retriever.

:thumb:


----------



## jkern

If it wasnt for the durability issue the spinast is so much nicer to bowfish with. Anyone that has ever had thier bottle fall off, string burned hands, string get in the troller prop, or have a nasty mess of string on the bottom of the boat would appreciate a spinner.


----------



## carp_killer

i lost so many arrows because i kept forgetting to push the button :soapbox: so i just bout a retriever and now i normally only loose the occasional arrow mostly from pass through shots on gar so ill keep my retriever but whatever works for you is great you just must have a better memory than me cuz i always forget about that button


----------



## carp_killer

well guys i think im gunna give one of those thumpertized spincasts a try this year ive heard alot of good about them


----------



## weasle414

Me, too. I'm gonna put one on my compound and keep my retriever on my recurve. The drag issue that goes along with the spincast would make my recurve too weak to use on any sizable carp. I've just been so fed up with tangles and knotted up line everywhere that the retriever's just not something I wanna use everyday anymore. I do still love the speed and the lack of lost arrows with it though!


----------



## lunkerlander

I have a retriever pro. I'd have to say I'm not too impressed. The quality seems cheap compared to what I was expecting. Mine has trouble reeling in the last 3-4 feet of line, the bottle seems to get full. Also, the line slips all the time when I am reeling. And yes, the bottle has fallen off.

On the other hand, from doing a lot of bassfishing, I've always considered spincast reels rather cheap compared to baitcast or spinning. Thats why I went with a retriever. Maybe I should have looked more into a spincast since they seem to work well.


----------



## carp_killer

lunker
to solve the problem just cut 5ft of line off or how ever much it takes the bottle is to full is the problem as far as line slipping retrievers are NOT desighned to reel fish in with

weasle
what you gunna go with for a spinner? i was thinking about getting a Ti synergy. thumper has some GREAT buys on them right now there used but still in good shape and he will sell them for 25 + s+h and thats after he thumpertizes them


----------



## bowfish16

Retreiver all the way. I never had a problem with 4 of mine retreiver for 5 years. Also they have more lines than spincast. 
I don't like spincast for several reasons. Lost too many arrows, jam, and forgetting about press a button.


----------



## weasle414

I think if I buy one I'll get a Muzzy reel, but Big Al has a Zebco setup that's never shot a fish that I may just do a straight up trade for my retriever. I'm still doing a bit of research to find *the one* that'd suit my needs best, but if money gets too tight I'll deffinetally be getting Al's Zebco.


----------



## lunkerlander

Thanks. I cut about 5 feet or so of line off and it works better now.


----------



## carp_killer

no problem


----------

